
Pattern for Pattern - procyon
http://theprogrammersparadox.blogspot.com/2008/08/pattern-for-pattern.html
======
Hexstream
Don't bother reading the first 20 paragraphs of pretty meaningless exposition,
start reading at "It hit like a meteorite."

~~~
gruseom
The very last paragraph is also pretty revealing.

Edit: the thing I like about his post is that it's a real example of how
insight is distilled from experience. Yes, it's meandering. But then the
experience itself was meandering, so maybe it needs to be.

------
sh1mmer
"I actually found this pretty easy to read", said the ADHD kid typing while
looking out of the coffee shop window.

I liked how he took us through a Journey a lot of us have made struggling with
people who try and make patterns into buzzwords.

This is a great article which will hopefully help you with an "Aha!" moment as
well.

